# Deep scratch on bumper - best DIY repair?



## Scott2

Hi all,

I have noticed this scratch on my bumper which has happened in the last 2 weeks. I cleaned the car 2 weeks ago and it wasn't there, it then went into the garage to have extensive work done removing modifications in prep for selling, then a week later I notice this mark. Not sure if it's happened at the garage or elsewhere, but the garage are very honest and I've spent a lot of money there, they're fully insured and so on, and they said it didn't happen there, so I believe them.

Anyway, here are the photos: http://scottandrews.info/scratch/

The scratch is deep and right down to the plastic below. I need to work out the best way to repair DIY to sell or part ex the car. It's low so not very noticeable, therefore I think DIY is the way forward.

Any product recommendations? Car is an Ibis White Audi A3.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Posambique

- Get some original paint from Audi dealership 
(you can get it from many places, but that would be easiest though might not be the cheapest place)
- Do so many layers of the paint (with a tiny brush) that it is over the original paint surface
- sand it down (maybe start with 800 to 1500 and move up to 3000)
- Polish it so it looks original

The same thing works with stone chips, and I know somewhere in this forum there is more about this technique.


----------



## Reflectology

Piece of cake mate....see my scratch repair guide here....


----------

